# DSO



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone going? I may or may not go depending on if I can talk girlfriend into it. She gets cold very easy so I may have to go buy her some waders. After last weekend I really want to go back!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, I will be there tomorrow thru Monday. Shoot me a text when you get out there. LEt me know what kinda waders she wants. My friend out there sells womens Gator Waders, they are nice. Just need to know her height, weight, and boot size. They run around $140. And Id need to know before 10am. Ill send you her number in a private message


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Heres a pic of her sons girlfriend. She just got these for Christmas. They have several designs like this.

Link 
http://gatorwaders.com/


----------

